# maybe replacing Lopi Patriot and wondering about combination wood/gas stove



## robman (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi 
I own a Lopi Patriot that we had installed in a fireplace that we have since removed for seismic reasons and am now building an alcove for it. The Patriot is not the best alcove stove out there. I was thinking last night that since I may end up changing out the patriot that I have, I should see if there are any combination wood and gas stoves out there. The Bay Area seems to have more and more spare the air days every winter. A few years ago, they did not even allow burns on Thanksgiving or Christmas day even though there is no industry and little traffic those days compared to normal days. I have seen combination wood/natural gas fireplaces but does anyone know if there are any freestanding stoves that can do both (wood on normal days, natural gas on no burn days)?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## bholler (Dec 22, 2017)

I have never seen a combination wood gas fireplace or stove.  Other than fireplaces with log lighters.


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2017)

If you have natural gas, maybe that would be the way to go. There are some very nice units out there with great looking fires.


----------



## robman (Dec 22, 2017)

I am not a Y2k type of guy but I want to stay with wood burning as my main go to for three reasons--first I love the look etc. of real wood burning. Second, I am a woodworker and have lots of scraps to burn and third, I believe the day we do have a big earthquake, we will want to use a wood stove to heat the house and probably cook. Maybe a company will try to make one seeing as there appear to be more and more places with no burn days. 

Thanks for your responses

Rob


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't know of any combo stoves so back to original suggestions.


----------

